# Widest Tire on MK3



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

I have heard that 225's will not fit an Mk3 without fender modifications. Is this true?
Right now I'm running 215/40ZR-16's on an Mk3 GLX VR6 with Bilstein Sports and Neuspeed SofSport springs.
Keeping in mind that my car is no where near low, how wide of a tire can you really get away with on an Mk3 without fender mods?
I'm considering going to a 215/45ZR-16, but I want to know if 225's are even usable.


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: Widest Tire on MK3 (vr6ofpain)*

anybody


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: Widest Tire on MK3 (vr6ofpain)*


----------



## A3VR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

*Re: Widest Tire on MK3 (vr6ofpain)*

I'm running the exact same setup as you and have fender mods as a safeguard (shaved/rolled rear fenders). The best setup is a 215-40 which puts you within the allowable parameters for speedometer error, etc. 215-45 is too tall, while 225-40 will most likely rub.


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: Widest Tire on MK3 (A3VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3VR6* »_I'm running the exact same setup as you and have fender mods as a safeguard (shaved/rolled rear fenders). The best setup is a 215-40 which puts you within the allowable parameters for speedometer error, etc. 215-45 is too tall, while 225-40 will most likely rub.

Well actually a 215/40 is kinda small. My speedometer reads slower than I'm actually driving, by like 3-4mph.
taken from toyo tires web site:
205/50-15 = 899 rpm ["ideal"]
205/45-16 = 896 rpm [-3]
215/40-16 = 913 rpm [+14]
225/40-16 = 902 rpm [+3], much closer
taken from tirerack.com:
215/45-16 = 874 rpm [-25]
I think the standard 205/45-16 idea is best, but it is very interesting that a 225/40-16 is also spot on. wish i could fit that rubber under my fenders. do you think it would rub on suspension components??
I only ask because my car is far from low with SofSport springs. Wouldn't want to risk. Anything. Im probably gonna go with a 205/45 with my next set. Mostly because it is much closer to be correct and the extra 10mm is so minial.
case in point. again info from toyos site. the tread width of a 205/45-16 is 8.2 inches. the width of a 215/40-16 is 8.6 inches. so we are talking an extra 0.4 inches per tire. that is pretty minimal. though i may just stick with this tire size.


----------



## I am Jack's VR6 (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: Widest Tire on MK3 (vr6ofpain)*

I am interested if 225/40/16 will fit as well. I'd try it but I have 17's right now and I just found a good deal on 205/40/17 MX's.
This might help you out for all of the calculations.
Tire Size Calculator


----------



## A3VR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

*Re: Widest Tire on MK3 (vr6ofpain)*

225-40 will fit, if:
1) You are lowered 1.5" or less
2) Rear fenders are shaved/rolled
3) Wheel offset is 35mm tops
I've run 225-40-16 tires previously & then moved up to 17". Good luck.


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: Widest Tire on MK3 (A3VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3VR6* »_225-40 will fit, if:
1) You are lowered 1.5" or less
2) Rear fenders are shaved/rolled
3) Wheel offset is 35mm tops
I've run 225-40-16 tires previously & then moved up to 17". Good luck.

Do you need to fulfill all three to fit them. because with my sofsports im definately no lower than 1" F/R. im not sure of the offset on my 16's, but i think it is the same as the factory rims, i.e. 35mm. but no fender rolling for me, front or rear.


----------



## A3VR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

*Re: Widest Tire on MK3 (vr6ofpain)*

Factory rims are ~42-43mm offset. You don't *have* to do all 3 but you increase your chances of fitting the 225-40 tires by doing so.


----------



## jungle (May 6, 2002)

*Re: Widest Tire on MK3 (A3VR6)*

Why did I think factories were 35mm?







anywho, i to have been looking at the 225/45/16....i also am looking at the 215/45/16 (falken azeina's)...I have bilstein sports and H&R Sports so I am around the 1.5" drop mark. This car spends a fair amount of time on the track so i am a bit worried about rubbing when in a corner at speed where there is body roll. 
Why have some of you guys switched to 17"'s? What size tires are you running? My goal is to get more contact patch than a 205/45/16 (my current setup).


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: Widest Tire on MK3 (jungle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jungle* »_Why did I think factories were 35mm?







anywho, i to have been looking at the 225/45/16....i also am looking at the 215/45/16 (falken azeina's)...I have bilstein sports and H&R Sports so I am around the 1.5" drop mark. This car spends a fair amount of time on the track so i am a bit worried about rubbing when in a corner at speed where there is body roll. 
Why have some of you guys switched to 17"'s? What size tires are you running? My goal is to get more contact patch than a 205/45/16 (my current setup). 

oh. i some reason thought it was 35mm. anyway if you look at the above numbers i gave, you will see that a 215/45-16 is gonna make you speedo way off. i was considering the Azenis sports until i saw the revs per mile.
i think im gonna give my car a "drag" look. they have those Ecsta 712's on tirerack hella cheap. since a 225/40-16 is almost perfect, along with the 205/45-16, i think im gonna put the 225/40-16's on the front and the 205/45-16's on the rear. i have only rotated my current T1-S's once and they have almost even tread wear all around. plus i know it is very unlikely it will rub in front considering how much fender gap i got, a la SofSports.


----------



## A3VR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

*Re: Widest Tire on MK3 (jungle)*

For me, it was both looks & comfort. My damn car actually rides better with the 17s and being BBS, don't weigh a ton either. I'm running 215-40-17 Toyo Proxes 4. I think it's the best "all-around" tire I've owned so far.


----------



## jungle (May 6, 2002)

*Re: Widest Tire on MK3 (A3VR6)*

I don't want to do different size of tires on the front and rear....
I am not all that concerned about throwing the speedo off...i can deal w/ being 1-4 mph off at 60mph.
I would rather not increase the overal diamter of the wheel cuz increased chances of rubbing and it raises your effective gear ratio, which slows your acceleration...granted just by a hair, but whatever....
My deal is I want something wider than a 205, and i need an auto-x tire and light duty road racing...hence my thinking of the falken azeina 215/45/16....
fyi:
diameters...
215/40/16 22.8"
215/35/17 22.9"
*205/50/15 (stock) 23.1"*
225/40/16 23.1"
205/45/16 23.3"
205/40/17 23.5"
215/45/16 23.6"
215/40/17 23.8"
225/50/15 23.9"
I am also curios as to what the idea offset for the 215/45/16, 215/40/17, and the 225/40/16 would be to avoid rubbing.



_Modified by jungle at 11:16 AM 9-20-2004_


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

my speedometer is off by as much as 4mph depending on speed, with a 215/40-16. if you went to a 215/45-16 it would be even worse(the revs per mile are even more off).


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: Widest Tire on MK3 (vr6ofpain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6ofpain* »_I have heard that 225's will not fit an Mk3 without fender modifications. Is this true?
Right now I'm running 215/40ZR-16's on an Mk3 GLX VR6 with Bilstein Sports and Neuspeed SofSport springs.
Keeping in mind that my car is no where near low, how wide of a tire can you really get away with on an Mk3 without fender mods?
I'm considering going to a 215/45ZR-16, but I want to know if 225's are even usable.

I have 225/50-15's on 15x7.5" rims and I had to roll the fenders slightly with a baseball bat. Keep in mind these have a larger overall diameter than stock, so I'm guessing a 225/45/15 would fit rather well. (I went with the larger diameter to lengthen the gearing, impove the ride, and improve straight line traction.)


----------



## A3VR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

*Re: Widest Tire on MK3 (jungle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jungle* »_ I am also curios as to what the idea offset for the 215/45/16, 215/40/17, and the 225/40/16 would be to avoid rubbing.


FWIW, I ran 225-40-16 w/ 33ET wheel, lowered 1.5". No problems w/ rubbing, etc.


----------



## KeithVH (Mar 25, 1999)

*Re: Widest Tire on MK3 (A3VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3VR6* »_
FWIW, I ran 225-40-16 w/ 33ET wheel, lowered 1.5". No problems w/ rubbing, etc.

How wide was your rim? Unfortunately my summer wheels are the WE BBS rims that are only 6.5" wide...otherwise I'd love to try 225/40/16's on them. 
Do you have any pics of your setup...especially straight on front and rear?


----------



## A3VR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

*Re: Widest Tire on MK3 (KeithVH)*

7.5x16 BBS RC polished
Are you talking about pics of the 16" or 17" setup?


----------



## jungle (May 6, 2002)

*Re: Widest Tire on MK3 (A3VR6)*

that is good news...what suspension where you on? Did you ever do any auto-x w/ that setup?


----------



## A3VR6 (Sep 12, 2000)

*Re: Widest Tire on MK3 (jungle)*

Neuspeed Sport Springs w/ Boge ProGas shocks. It was more of a street suspension so unfortunately, did not autox w/ the setup.


----------



## KeithVH (Mar 25, 1999)

*Re: Widest Tire on MK3 (A3VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3VR6* »_7.5x16 BBS RC polished
Are you talking about pics of the 16" or 17" setup?

I'd love to see the 16" setup. I think that 225's on my 6.5" rims might be goofy.







But I do know that the 205/45/16 Yokes on 6.5" rims looks a LOT skinnier than the old 205/50/15 Pirelli's on my 7" (now winter use) rims.


----------



## jungle (May 6, 2002)

*Re: Widest Tire on MK3 (KeithVH)*

For a 225, i think you need a minimum of a 7" wide rim, 7.5" would be better. An 8" wide rim would probabally be the right size, but it may a bit close for fitment in areas. The tire would bow out too much on a 6.5" rim. 
The softsports for ride heigth are lower than the H&R Sports I have. However, my car get thrashed around a bit...


----------

